# Was my Mitsu damaged by accidental 720p input?



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

My display is a 2003 Mitsu 65511 RPTV, which only accepts 480i, 480p, and 1080i over component (and _not_ 720p). I understand that my tuner will automatically take a 720p OTA signal and upconvert it to 1080i for display, but what about the component inputs (which, AFAIK, do not go through the tuner)? Last night, my son got a hold of the Tosh remote for the HD-A1 (connected via component), and changed the output resolution to 720p (that's what I get for leaving the room with him in it, even for a couple of minutes). Can this damage the display? Everything appears to be acting normally, but there is this "what if?" in the back of my mind. I called Mitsu tech support, but the answer they gave me ammounted to "well, 720p is between the two supported resolutions, so it should display fine (even though everyplace else, incl their own docs, say the 65511 would not accept a 720p signal in the first place)." The guy I spoke with did not even seem to understand that they are two different scan rates: A friend of mine fried his computer monitor by feeding it a scan rate it did not support. Anybody know anything about how an HDTV will respond to a non-supported input signal? Thanx!


----------

